# Stuck on Google splash screen



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I am familiar with adb and fastboot, been using it on my Gnex for a while now.

I unlocked and rooted my N7 when I first got it and everything seemed fine. I could reboot into recovery and flash ROMs, all was well. Then I tried flashing a kernel at one point and when I went to reboot back into the system it got stuck on the splash screen. Now I find that it does it quite frequently during different processes.

Currently:

-If I reboot into recovery via "adb reboot recovery" it goes in no problem.
-If I power my device off and hold the buttons down to open bootloader, then chose load recovery, it gets stuck everytime.
-It also gets stuck trying to boot up to android sometime, not just going into recovery
-The only fix while it is stuck is to hold down buttons and load bootloader, then type: "fastboot reboot"

The only part of the unlock/root process that gave me an issue was the recovery backup command:
mv recovery-from-boot.p recovery-from-boot.bak

But recovery is always there, just sometimes it gets stuck trying to get to it...

What is happening?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

This is normal. For whatever reason the 7 will not go into recovery from bootloader unless it is plugged in to a USB source.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

